# Porter- Cable 423 Mag Circular Saw



## teenagewoodworker

if i need a new circular saw i think i know which one i want
its good that it comes with a good blade too. i use that razor blade as my everyday blade and i love it. 
also on the upside it only costs 8 dollars.


----------



## Loren

I have the older version of this saw. It's the 347 I think…
version with blade on the left…

It's a great saw for freehand use. It's lightweight and
strong. I had it on a panel saw for awhile and it
was reliable there and made nice cuts.

It's no Skil 77 in terms of power but it's about half
the weight and sure is easy to handle.


----------



## steveosshop

I have the 324Mag and its great. I believe it is the same saw just has the blade on the right instead of the left. In my opinion they are one of the best saws you can buy.


----------



## jhsdesing

hi I live Beaverton Oregon I need to buy one saw porter cable 423 Mag I am work construccion I need one store sale this saw


----------



## G5Flyr

This WAS a great saw. It is too bad PC quit making it.


----------

